# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Dimable LED lighting

## Sterob

I've bought a Logitech Harmony 1100i remote for my HT and was wondering if anyone has controlled LED down lights from this remote. If so, what did they use.
I'd like to dim the lights to 1/2 brightness with the previews and turn them off when the main feature starts. I reckon it would be very cool effect...lol  
Steve

----------

